
'It's an epidemic:' Inexpensive crystal meth eclipsing opioids on the Prairies - wglb
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/meth-crisis-prairies-1.4881629
======
wglb
Also interesting because of Det.-Sgt. Robin Wintermute (for those of you who
are fans of Neomancer)

